# Starting the Adventure!!!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!! I started conditioning VarroWolf and Angel today! I put them in cups, floating in one of my tanks so they are right next each other. My room is so cold I can't just leave them in jars. Wolfie has already blown a few bubbles!

I will be posting updates here if anything happens, good or bad. Hopefully it is all good though. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! I'm so happy!!! Another breeder on bettafish.com!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyy! How exciting!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

post some picture of the bride and groom~!
good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes!!! Whats your spawning setup?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We want all the details. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want his babies SOOO bad!! Between you and Vikki my fish room is gonna go from little crusaders to little Merlins and Varros XD


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol Mr. V!!
Yes, we want details!! Lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to get a 10-20 gallon bin. Only like 5 bucks at walmart. Yay! I love good deals.  I will post pictures when everything is set up. I have to get a heater, sponge filter, bin, and some plants. I already have BBS, and I'm getting micro worms soon. I got the awesome-est "chimney" at goodwill for only .50 It's pretty big, and looks cool. 

Ok, pictures. Funny you would say the bride and groom, Rohland, Varro is black, and angel is white!! Hehe!

Here are pics.
Daddy. (VarroWolf) 









Mommy. (Angel)








Sorry, not the best pic. I will get some better ones soon! She is already getting full of eggs!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolfie looks black and green in the pic. I can't wait! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow I forgot how beautiful they are. I cant wait to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wolfie looks like that because the flash was on. But, he really does have a cool green shine about him. 

I'll be putting them in the spawning tank the 11th of october. Then hopefully releasing her on the 13th. Hopefully that's not unlucky!!  
Oooh Mr Vamp, they will be ready in december.... Christmas present!! You could tell your parent's that is what you want. ))


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm.... I'm thinking about calling the babies "Dark Angels"  Whatcha think!?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like it!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh love it!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!! I think that is what I'll call them. Not sure though.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me! We've got Pearlins and Dark Angels.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice, so they would be DTVT? Dark Angels LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They'll be VTs.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes! Dark Angles.... so cool! Good luck on your spawn.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohh!! My birthday's on Christmas! I know what I'M asking for


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good thing my birthday is in December too! 
i'm really considering buying a male if it's possible. Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! I'm so glad people are interesting in MY babies!!! Thanks! I'm honored.  I don't know how many there will be, since this is my first time spawning, but hopefully enough for everyone who wants one. Or two. LOL


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh :-D Dark Angels! xD I must have one as well ;-) I love your Varro Wolf :lol: But you know that already ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I may even have to buy one for myself. lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I want one a green female! if you get one!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

me too! me too! lol

i have a sorority tank and they canno see any of my males, so why do half of them keep getting full with eggs? i believe its eggs anyway. not a breeder here. but ive seen a few of them release clear almost glasslike eggs on the tank floor in the sand. isnt that eggs?
is it ok they keep doing this? is it normal?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think females living together will do that.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah all of my females are beasty! Haha they look like they are so overwhemled with eggs in their little bodies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vikki, maybe you and doggyhog can trade fry, a couple of Pearlins for a couple of Dark Angels.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And maybe I can trade with both of you? I'm planning to spawn Saiprus and Shiny on october 5th and Keiko and Shiny about three weeks later.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe!! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Vikki, maybe you and doggyhog can trade fry, a couple of Pearlins for a couple of Dark Angels.


That would be cool! I'm not sure I can have CTs though. Rune looks like he has some fin curling.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what will u do with the babies?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sell them to everyone on here.  LOL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! That would be great!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

By December I'm hoping to get my new tank cycled and Bernard will need a housemate on the other side of the divider! Maybe a Dark Angel if there are enough to go around. It seems like everybody here wants in on the action XD.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL great!! I didn't want too many at first, but now I think I'll just let 'em spawn as much as they want! Because everyone seems to want one!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

When are you planning to spawn them?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are going into the spawning tank on the 11th. So, probably spawning will be on the 13th or 14th.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Or the 11th  I had only had Namu and Lolita together for like 6-8 hours (they went in the tank at like 2 am, I'm a night person not a real vampire LOL) and spawned at like 8 or 10 am.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll get right down to business if they're ready.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yeah..... Didn't think about that.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, here are some better pictures!!!!!!!!

Angel.









Wolfie.








Please ignore the torn fins on Wolfie. He is just growing back all his fins. If he isn't completley better by the 11th, I will post pone it.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

:O :O :O :O 
THEY'RE SO BEAUTIFUL/PRETTY/HANDSOME/GORGEOUS!
They're going to make some insane fry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fishies!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE the red spot on Wolfie xD He's so gorgeous... I want one that looks like him ;x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might just end up getting one. lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Whoot!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet they are going to make some awesome looking fry if you ask me. Perhaps my mom will lit me get one. Plus dark angels is an awsome nickname.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wolfie is so unique!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so me a doggy are probably gonna trade males (ST for DT). I'm thinking of calling mine Darkening Sorrows.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol!


 Did I miss a joke lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool strain name! I have to make sure my mom will let me trade, but I'm pretty sure she will.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Did I miss a joke lol


You said you were naming a strain darkening sorrows and it struck me as funny.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You said you were naming a strain darkening sorrows and it struck me as funny.


 That's what I thought


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Boy, you guys sure have been coming up with some unique strain names! lol Pearlins, Dark Angels and now Darkening sorrows! lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

interesting names


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

IN the end of october my mom is letting me get 3new bettas 1 CT male 1 HM male and a female (named zelda) and I hope to spawn over christmas with Lync and zelda, and if everything goes right the fry would be called the legend's children.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes please! i love Zelda.... omg omg omg.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok!! I've got some updates for ya'll!!!

Everything is going well, Wolfie blew a few bubbles a few days ago, but nothing since. Angel is getting a nice big belly full of eggs! It's cool! Because you can see the eggs inside of her! I am a bit concerned, because Wolfie doesn't seem to be too interested in her...but I'm hoping he will still be a good dad. They will be going into the spawning tank on the 11th, hopefully. I have to get some supplies at the pet store soon. I REALLY hope he blows a nest!!! Any tips?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A water change can stimulate nest building and placing another male next to his tank can also work.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe a tea bag like Mr. V suggested??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah yes!! I will try the tea bag thing if we have any tea that will work. I got my corner filter, and heater yesterday. Just have to get a bin. I'm hoping that my mom will take me to walmart so I can get one soon...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you don't have any tea at home that will work, pick some up when you go to Walmart.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I went into our basement to see if we had any big storage bins and..... Success!!!!!  I did find some tea, I don't know if it will work though. It has a bunch of spices... Not sure. I will list them here soon.

I got pictures of the spawning tank too!! I'm acclimating Wolfie right now, and Angel will go in, in a little bit. She will just be in her chimney until tomorrow when I release her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're going to try it tomorrow? Exciting!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!!!! I'm SO excited!

I just released Wolfie into the tank. He LOVES it.  Especially the live plant. I put Angel to aclimate in her Chimney, and he is showing off SO much. It's so cute. He is wagging his body all around and flaring at her showing her how beautiful he is.  I think he'll be nesting soon....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! Good luck and keep us posted! I'm excited for you!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gonna try and get a video if he is still doing it.  It's kinda hard to get pics, because the bin isn't really see through at all, but hey! It was free!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! He's flirting with her!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I'm gonna try and get a video if he is still doing it.  It's kinda hard to get pics, because the bin isn't really see through at all, but hey! It was free!


 Same here. The bin that I've been using was filled with old toys and stuff so I through those in another bin and setup my new spawning tank lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL yeah this bin was full of Dress up clothes from when my brother and sisters were little. My brother saw me with the bin full of crazy clothes and was like.... Uhhh what are you doing with those!? LOL!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> LOL yeah this bin was full of Dress up clothes from when my brother and sisters were little. My brother saw me with the bin full of crazy clothes and was like.... Uhhh what are you doing with those!? LOL!


 Your reply "It's for my fish" His reply "MOM what's the number to the mental institution!?" lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Exactly.  LOL!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Your reply "It's for my fish" His reply "MOM what's the number to the mental institution!?" lol.


lol!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, no nest yet. I put a little bit of Oliver's nest in the tank. It might encourage him to make a nest. I'll be releasing Angel tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! I'll be gone most of the day but I'll be checking in between church and play practice and dog walking.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!! I'm gonna release her in a little while. I just have to take my dog for a walk. 

I woke up this morning and saw that Wolfie was under the cup blowing little bubbles!!!!!!!!! I was thrilled!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay for Wolfie!! I have to walk a dog too, then off to rehearsal!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

So exciting! I can't wait. Remember to take lots of pictures!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, well I released her. Wolfie is being VERY aggressive. He is constantly chasing her and trying to biter her. I put her back in the chimney because he is just being so mean. Help? Am I just being a total wimp?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

This is what he is doing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEYhBaoVB-M


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Chasing and nipping is normal. Does she have breeding atripes and does she have eggs?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She has eggs. But she is so white, I can't tell if she has stripes.  

I'm a wimp. I'm so afraid he'll eat her or something...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I put her in. I'm sitting a few feet away from the tank, so that I can't really see what's going on, but every minute or two I check on them. LOL I just can't watch.  She is doing fine. Just chasing, but she is SO much faster then him. I put TONS of plants in there so she can hide.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They were both under the nest for a few seconds!!!! They were wiggling all over and flaring at each other (side by side) !!!!!! It might be soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Being faster than him will definitely help her. lol
Yeah, it may not be long before they get down to business. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He started being aggressive again. I guess he is just an aggressive spawner...  Amazingly, her fins are still perfect!!!!! Crazy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some aggression is normal. It's just the way they are. Just as long as it doesn't get out of hand, they'll be fine.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I can't watch!!! I just check on them like every two minutes. It freaks me out! LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would be freaking out, too! lol It IS rather nerve wracking.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

When I first released her I was FREAKING out so much.  I took a ton of my live hornwort and put it into the spawning tank so there are tons of hiding spots.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she'll be fine with lots of hiding places.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wolfie just chased her away from the nest. :-? Hmmm.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll spawn when they're ready.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pics and Videos are loading onto the computer right now. They are doing the same thing over and over again. She comes close, he flirts (LOL) and then they chase each other, then he works on the nest.  Things are looking up!!!!!! I hope I have eggs before I go to bed tonight. 

When I go to bed, should I put her back in the chimney? I don't want her to get real beat up when I sleep.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm afraid that if you put her in the chimney, it might disrupt things. We need andakin or MrVampire to answer this question. lol Are you going to be home all day tomorrow?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm home schooled, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. 

Mr Vamp.... Where are youuuuuu????


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Calling MrVampire! Calling MrVampire!!! lol I thought you were home schooled since I see you on in the mornings but didn't want to be nosey and ask. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL! I hope he logs on sooooon.....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He is doing the same thing... I guess that is good!!!!! He keeps flaring, chasing, nesting...


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

getting a specific pair to spawn can be frustrating. do you have another female to work with? some say it could take days but i believe if they dont do their business within the first couple of hours, the chances of them spawning is slim.

here is the story behind my spawn. a pair was left in the tank for over a day, and all they did was fight. during the entire time, the male would still work at his nest (like yours). after replacing the female, the new pair got down to it within minutes.

you have to ask yourself where you want to draw the line and put a stop to the aggression. if you are determined to get this specific pair to breed regardless what happens, then leave them overnight. thats what i did because both of my fish were 'disposable'. if things dont work out by morning, you'll have some badly beaten up fish. and if they do manage to spawn, you'll miss out on lots of pretty pictures.

good luck with everything!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Calling MrVampire! Calling MrVampire!!! lol I thought you were home schooled since I see you on in the mornings but didn't want to be nosey and ask. lol


I don't think he's home schooled...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh, I was referring to doggyhog! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok thanks so much!!!!!!

Would it work to take her out, then put her back in, in a few days? I don't have another female that would be good with him. :-?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My advice, leave them in there. It might take a day, it might take a week, they'll spawn when they want to.

What I would do is leave her with him with the light off at night. There's a good chance that they'll spawn in the morning. 

My views on aggression, some pairs are gentle, others make you want to take a pic of them and label it Abusive Relationship? If the female is able to swim away you don't have a problem.

Two reasons my red coppers won't spawn: the male beats the female until she can't move.

The way your pair is I would just leave them together and be patient.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok thanks!!! I will just keep an eye on them. Angel is faster then him anyway.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could always set your alarm and get up and check on during the night. I think Vikki did that.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I will try that. But, half the time, I don't even wake up to my alarm clock. LOL My dog wakes me up in morning, not my alarm.  It's worth a try though!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Being home schooled, do you still have to be up at a certain time?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I will try that. But, half the time, I don't even wake up to my alarm clock. LOL My dog wakes me up in morning, not my alarm.  It's worth a try though!


LOL I can't wake up to mine either. It sounds like a heart monitor that was on the ICU I used to work on. I usually get woke up by mom, the cats, or the fish tank lights clicking on. Usually the latter gets me up immediately because Flair will flare up a storm until I turn a lamp on.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Being home schooled, do you still have to be up at a certain time?


Not always. I think my mom is going shopping early in the morning tomorrow, so I might have more time to sleep. Probably not though, my dog screams (not kidding!:shock when I don't get him out of his crate. :lol: I can always take a nap in the after noon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's good. That way you can keep an eye on them during the night if you have to. They may spawn late at night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How's it going now?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I set my alarm for 1:00 AM, it didn't wake me up. LOL Typical. 

I was so scared to check on them this morning, but they are both alive and well!! Angel still doesn't have one single tear on her fins *knocks on wood*  

Now SHE is flirting with him. He'll see her, Flare, wiggle, and then come closer to her she just stares at him, wiggles a bit, then DARTS away. He tries to follow, but she is sooo much faster!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad they are both okay. I bet it's cute to watch them lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're both ok. Hopefully, they'll get down to business after a little flirting.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got back. I was gone today. I came back, no eggs. But they are swimming closer together, and not as much chasing. I'm hoping they will spawn tonight.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

yay! LOVE the stripes on wolfy! I bett the babies will be really pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything is going well for you, doggyhog!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Do good! :thumbsup:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Everything is still going well. Angel is actually trying to get closer to Wolfie now. I thing that is a good sign! But, he has no bubble nest. He was caring for Oliver's bubbles for a while, but he let it dissolve. :-?

The time will come....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck! How long have they been in there now?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Since Sunday afternoon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Not NEARLY as much chasing and nipping now!! She has only two tears on her fins. Just little rips. I hope they will get down to buisness sooooon!!!!!!!!!  My Microworms will be here tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, so sorry I missed so much. When we went to South Carolina, Comcast called to tell us we needed to pay the bill. And well, we didn't get the call till we were back home and had no internet or cable. But it's back on now.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I hope they get to business soon lol!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I hope they get to business soon! Are you going to try to get up every so often tonight to check on them?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

good luck with everything. it takes about a week before you can harvest your starter culture of microworms. you should be careful when using microworm because its known to implicate the development of ventral fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

GOOD news!!! They are wiggling around and flaring! He isn't even nipping her when he goes up to her!! now, he had better get started on that nest!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe it will happen this morning! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck! Hope it happens soon!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I offer my best of luck to you!!!!!!!
they better get down to buisness soon!!! =-) (-=


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It is so cute!!! She is following him around, making sure he sees her!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she's definitely ready. If only he would notice her and get the show on the road! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know!!!!!!!!!!!! Sometimes I wonder about Wolife. I think he has a few wires crossed in that little head.  LOL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's the one trying to get him to breed, not him trying to get her to breed. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think he WANTS to breed, but he isn't quite sure what to do! Hopefully he figures it out.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU9vPpEbStI

^ video of them ^

Of course, the don't do ANYTHING when I record.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

thats a very good video. i cant wait til they actually spawn. good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!! Does everything look good in that video?


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

yep good luck on the fry.they will be beautiful dark angels


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

your breeding tank set-up is above and beyond. im glad to know there is someone in the forum that can take good pics/videos. keep the good work and update us.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you!! 

I hope they will spawn in the next few days.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah it looks great. I guess everyone has a better camera than me lol. I guess it's what happens when you get a camera from someone else who had it 5 years before I did. Who cares, at least I get pics lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, so I put some of Oliver's nest under Wolfie's cup and he thinks it's his nest, and is getting ALL crazy and wiggly! He even got her to come under the nest with him last night! I think it'll be soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so! How much longer is he going to wait? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL as soon as I put Oliver's nest in there, he started going all crazy. Funny fish...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww thats cute lol. I hope it's soon.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

thats cute


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck! I hope he starts soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, bad news. 

Angel decided she HATES Wolfie now. She was chasing him (gills all flared out) and tearing his fins up. So, I put her in the chimney again. I have to decide if I'm just going to start over (re-condition them) or release her again. Help?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

try a new male if youre determined to breed!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Would a new female work? because I Highly doubt I'll be able to find one as good as Wolfie. :-?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have any other females to Breed with wolfie. Love the name wolfie btw.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could try another female, if you can get one.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I'm going to Re-condition them, and try again. Because it's taken me a few months to actually find a good female for Wolfie!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems like she was ready and he wasn't. I think she got tired of waiting so she beat up on him. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, she is impatient!!! Man, I wish they would just spaaawnnnnn..... LOL


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah that sounds so like something I would do... My boyfriend was all excited to go to the Haunted House and I couldn't because of class then when I finally could go he wasn't even close to being ready to even leave the dorm complex... There was a lot of me pushing him and throwing his shoes behind me at his head because I had to go dig them out from under his bed... it ended up we didn't get to go so ... maybe another day?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, it looks like I'm going to post pone this for a few more weeks. Silly me didn't put the divider in right when I was done cleaning Jello and Wolfie's tank, and Jello Beat Wolfie up kinda bad. I'm giving him lots of salt baths and keeping his water clean. So, when he is all healed up, I'll spawn them again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, poor Wolfie!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww poor guy goqe he feels better.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

poor wolfie , hes getting all kinds of beat up!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, started conditioning again!!!! I'll hopefully be breeding them in 2 weeks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be cool if you and Vikki were spawning at the same time.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yeah it would be. But I think I may be spawning sooner than 2 weeks. It depends on it I get that female or not. If I don't, then I will be spawning close to the same day. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is the bidding looking so far?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I've still got her lol. I don't think they want to fight over her. Which makes me happy. I really wish I could find another tank so I could breed Merlin with both the girls.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I wonder if it would be okay to breed in my really big tank??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Keep checking freecycle.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How big is your really big tank?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

you could try splitting the big tank and raise two spawns in there.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

But the fry could go through the dividers couldn't they??


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

And my big tank is 50 gallons


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

if youre concerned with keeping track of which fry came from which batch, you could try wrapping your divider with a pantyhose/stocking.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm sounds like I could try that. I'm not really concerned about it, it's just that I would have to give Merlin a couple days to rest after taking care of one spawn, so one batch would already be hatched. I think I'll look into getting some large pantyhose lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, Angel is getting really really fat with eggs, and wolfie is healing up nicely! I think next Sunday I will put them together.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww yay. I'm putting Merlin and Guinevere together Thursday. Then when he's done doing his duties with that batch I'll give him a day or so then put him with Pearl.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!! I'm sure Merlin is thrilled. LOL!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol. well he shouldn't get depressed since he'll have twice as many babies lol. I might have to push Merlin and Pearl off a bit longer anyways because I want to visit some family next week.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hmmm verry cool!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

merlins gunna get to do the dirty TWICE in a week! hes gotta be happy


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck!!!!

too funny alex


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Okie, I'm putting them into the tank tomorrow. Angel will be in the chimney and I'll let her out if/when Wolfie makes a nest. I think that was the problem last time. He didn't have a nest when I released her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the male should have a nest before releasing the female.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK! Everything is going well! I put them in a few hours ago. Angel is in her chimney.  They are both flirting a lot, and I'm hoping Wolfie builds a nest soon... He's been paying a lot of attention to the cup I have for him to make a nest under.  Things are looking up! 

I read somewhere on this forum, that someone suggested sprinkling water like rain in the tank. So, I figured. What the heck! So, I've been filling a syringe with water and sprinkling the tank.  Hehehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything goes well for you, doggyhog!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck :d


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!! He made a nest!  It's not very big yet, but it is a NICE nest! I'm SO happy! I'm gonna release him this after noon. Because I think he's just gonna make it bigger. 

I'm so happy. :lol:


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! lol good luck with them!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK! I'm just about to released her! Wish me luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Uuughh... Well. I'm gonna have to find another female. Angel got in there and just tore his fins up. He was soooo excited to see her out of her chimney and they both went under the nest! I was like "YAAAY!!" but then I looked under there and she was hanging off his tail!  This is really embarrassing..  :| Thanks for all your support everyone! Let me know if you find a white or black lace female anywhere...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! Poor Wolfie!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The poor guy an awesome HUGE nest too!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well goodluck with the next round!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

awww good luck getting a new female and trying again!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awwww! I'd send you one of my females if I could...:-(


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aw I'm so sorry.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry ):


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out ): However, you're learning!  Next time hopefully it'll go better! Poor Wolfie just doesn't seem to have any luck, though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks so much. I'm kicking myself for not getting a pretty white and purple girl now... Grrr.. 

But, I'm sure I can find something else! Let's hope the next girl is nicer to him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm gonna put the breeding off for another month, because I'm going away for a few days in december, and I don't want to have to ask my best friend to come over and feed the fry 3 times a day! LOL so, if I can find a female, I'm gonna breed in the beginning of January.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope everything works out for you.


----------

